# Help me use up a #10 can of tomato sauce



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Here's the story. I have never in the past really looked at the price of anything in #10 cans at the store. The most we had as a family was 3. Now it's just the two of us.

So just to check (since I'm on a money-saving, stocking up fury right now), I compared the Contadina brand #10 can at Sam's to the twelve 15 oz. cans pack that I usually buy. I almost fainted. It was close to half what I pay for the 15 oz. cans per oz.

I want to use it to can up a bunch of stuff.

Ok, so I have this huge can of sauce. I do not want to freeze any of it once I open it because then, the sauce would end up being processed four times (once when it was commercially canned, once frozen, then once to can it, then once to heat it up for serving). I would like to skip a step. Meaning, I want to have enough recipes at one time to use it all up, refrigerating it for the couple days it might take.

I have three recipes that would use up 78 of the 105 oz. 105-78=27 oz. left.

What recipes could you all recommend that I could use up that last 27 oz.? 

The recipes I have so far are: Sloppy Joe sauce, Sausage dinner (has pasta, sausage, peppers), and mexican rice. (the rice will be added when I do the sauce, not canned in with it).

I am open to any recipes, sauces, dinners, condiments, etc.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I make up 24 half pints of pizza sauce at a time. 8oz is enough for one pizza. 

I also make a batch of ketchup, and spice it up to our liking - taste nothing like store bought, but boy do we love it! I can this in half pint jars also

Then I'll make a batch of Cocktail sauce, and a smaller batch of hot sauce and put that in 4oz jars. 

I also make a BBQ sauce that I put in pint jars and use as a marinade or dump on top of some meat in the crock pot. Don't really care to use it as BBQ sauce, but it works great for the other purpose.

I've got 6 quarts of sauce in the freezer I need to deal with, and another 50lbs of frozen tomatoes in the freezer.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Maybe make your own ketchup? 
You'd have to season it, and simmer it low and slow. 
That would cause a lot of the water to evaporate and concentrate the amount you have to store.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Ooooo ketchup is a good idea! Cocktail sauce, I would have never thought of that!


----------



## kittyjo (Feb 10, 2005)

you can dehydrate some to just throw into soups and stews if needed you can dry it like you would make fruit leather grind into powder and make dry seasonings for meals using tomato and spices


----------



## BCHomesteader (Jan 10, 2013)

Lasagna - I make it and freeze in individual portions which makes a great quick lunch / supper.
Shephards pie - again I make it up and freeze it in a meal size container.
Spaghetti / pasta sauce - could be canned


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I second the dehydrating suggestion....we dry sauce all the time. I dig out every flat lid I have, pour in the tomato sauce, place on dryer racks and a few hours later we have dried tomatoes...add a little water and viola we have tomato sauce, or paste.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I have re-canned it, but I am not happy with the flavor, it is a sort of slightly bitter burned tastes.


----------

